# Reiher u. Rabenvögel vergraulen



## Knipser (19. Aug. 2020)

Hallo ihr Teichfreunde!
Womit vertreibt ihr diese Plagegeister. Ich zum Beispiel habe kreuz u. quer dünne Schnüre über den Teich gezogen - seit dem ist Ruhe. Spatzen, Amseln und Co sind nicht betroffen, sie trinken u. baden genüsslich weiter. Willi


----------



## teichinteressent (19. Aug. 2020)

Ich habe Schnüre rings herum gespannt und seitdem ist Ruhe. 

Bei mir kommen sie im Frühjahr und im Herbst. Jetzt sind die Schnüre teilweise offen, ich will ja auch mal in den Teich.


----------



## Knipser (19. Aug. 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Ich habe Schnüre rings herum gespannt und seitdem ist Ruhe.
> 
> Bei mir kommen sie im Frühjahr und im Herbst. Jetzt sind die Schnüre teilweise offen, ich will ja auch mal in den Teich.


Mein Rat, 2m hoch sollten die  schon  sein. Willi


----------



## teichinteressent (20. Aug. 2020)

Welcher Vogel ist denn 2,5m groß?
Meinst du nicht, er schaut da unten durch?

Ich habe eine Schnur bei 25cm und eine bei 50cm. Reicht.


----------



## Knipser (20. Aug. 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Welcher Vogel ist denn 2,5m groß?
> Meinst du nicht, er schaut da unten durch?
> 
> Ich habe eine Schnur bei 25cm und eine bei 50cm. Reicht.


Ich meine, dass Du Dich noch darunter bewegen kannst. Solltest Du über 2m groß sein, musste die Schnüre höher verlegen.


teichinteressent schrieb:


> Welcher Vogel ist denn 2,5m groß?
> Meinst du nicht, er schaut da unten durch?
> 
> Ich habe eine Schnur bei 25cm und eine bei 50cm. Reicht.


----------



## Knipser (20. Aug. 2020)

Seit dem bei uns die Elstern u. Raben auch Dohlen überhand nehmen, sind keine Buchfinken, Grünfinken, Bachstelzen, Rotkelchen, Rotschwänzchen, Zaunkönige  zu sehen (hören), Kohl - u. Blaumeisen, Spatzen, Amseln nur noch vereinzelt. Elsternnester in Wohngebieten sollte man nicht dulden, sie müssten radikal entfernt werden. Willi


----------



## Knipser (20. Aug. 2020)

Hallo!
Ob Dohlen Nesträuber sind, weiß ich nicht. Weiß das Jemand? Schön an zu sehen sind sie ja.  Willi


----------



## teichinteressent (20. Aug. 2020)

Mit deinem Bild verstehe ich die 2 Meter. Sieht aber doof aus.
Was hast du am Rand gemacht? Auch 2 Meter?


----------



## samorai (20. Aug. 2020)

Habe 40ger Angelsehne auch auf 2,50 m  darin spiegelt sich das Licht oder die Sonne, das erkennen die Vögel mit "Scharfblick" sehr gut und ich habe Platz um alle Tätigkeiten am Teich verrichten zu können.


----------



## Knipser (20. Aug. 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Mit deinem Bild verstehe ich die 2 Meter. Sieht aber doof aus.
> Was hast du am Rand gemacht? Auch 2 Meter?


Ja, sieht nicht gerade schön aus aber der __ Reiher sagt auch - hässlich. Hauptsache  es funktioniert. Reiherschreck mit __ Wasserschlauch sieht auch nicht gerade hübsch aus. Jedenfalls verstecken sich die Fische nicht mehr und bleiben vollzählig.  Willi


----------



## Knipser (20. Aug. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Habe 40ger Angelsehne auch auf 2,50 m  darin spiegelt sich das Licht oder die Sonne, das erkennen die Vögel mit "Scharfblick" sehr gut und ich habe Platz um alle Tätigkeiten am Teich verrichten zu können.





samorai schrieb:


> Habe 40ger Angelsehne auch auf 2,50 m  darin spiegelt sich das Licht oder die Sonne, das erkennen die Vögel mit "Scharfblick" sehr gut und ich habe Platz um alle Tätigkeiten am Teich verrichten zu können.


Ja Ron, das ist die Idee, sieht besser aus als meine Schnüre, werde ich ausprobieren. Danke für die Idee   Willi


----------



## Turbo (21. Aug. 2020)

Gut hab ich keine Fische. Bei mir baden die Krähen (Raben) friedlich gemeinsam mit den anderen Vögeln.
Wieso hat es viele Raben: Sie finden üpig Futter. Je mehr Futter, desto mehr Nachwuchs. Also Kompost abdecken und andere Futterquellen reduzieren.
Vor einigen Jahren als die Krähen überhand namen und diese die Bussharde vermehrt jagten, haben die sich organisiert. Da waren von einem Tag auf den anderen ca. 50-60 Bussharde in der Region und haben die Krähen Population massiv reduziert. Normal sind es etwa 10 Stück. 
Nach drei Tagen war die Aktion vorbei. Wenn man die Natur machen lässt, regelt sie vieles selber.


----------



## Tuppertasse (21. Aug. 2020)

Moin moin,
ich hatte genau die selbe Frage und habe nach langem hin und her mir einen Reigerschreck selber gebaut. Diese HuKaRe's waren mir zu unflexibel - siehe hier meinen Thread --> Reiherschreck / Marke Eigenbau


----------



## Turbo (29. Aug. 2020)

So süss können Raben sein. 
Frisch gebadet


----------



## Knipser (5. Dez. 2020)

Seitdem ich die Schnüre hängen habe, kommen nur noch Singvögel und unser Teichbio ist noch vollzählig. Willi


----------



## Biko (5. Juni 2021)

Ich habe heute im Bleistätter Moor 12(!) __ Reiher verschiedener Gattungen zusammen auf engem Raum gesehen. Obwohl das Moor fast einen Quadratkilometer groß ist, jagen sie gemeinsam auf engstem Raum.
Am Gartenteich dürften also diese Reiher-Atrappen nicht helfen oder vielleicht sogar andere Reiher anlocken.
Bisher bin ich ja von diesem Vieh verschont geblieben, aber Sorgen mache ich mir dennoch, da regelmäßig ein Reiher über unsere Siedlung fliegt. …


----------



## Knipser (5. Juni 2021)

Hallo spann Angelschnüre oder Wäscheleinen und Du hast ruhe. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Tuppertasse (5. Juni 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo spann Angelschnüre oder Wäscheleinen und Du hast ruhe. Gruß,  Willi


Sieht aber nicht sehr adrett aus


----------



## Knipser (5. Juni 2021)

Ja ist so, alles hat Vor u. Nachteile. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## samorai (5. Juni 2021)

Ich habe einfach den Plastik __ Reiher umgelegt, ohne Kanone ￼￼9mm 
Auf jeden Fall ist ein Besuch zwecks Paarung nicht mehr gegeben.


----------



## lollo (6. Juni 2021)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Sieht aber nicht sehr adrett aus


Moin,

kannst aber dann Wäsche aufhängen.


----------



## Knipser (6. Juni 2021)

lollo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kannst aber dann Wäsche aufhängen.


Tach.
 Dem __ Reiher gefällts, zum Hintern abputzen. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Juni 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> quer dünne Schnüre über den Teich gezogen - seit dem ist Ruhe


Dito.
Nur im Frühjahr kontzolieren.....mein Reiherzaun hatte über die Jahre etwas gelitten.
Ist ja nieee was gewesen.....zack 4 kleine Koi weg. Einer beschädigt....heilt aber.
Zaun nachgearbeitet. Ruhe ist. 
Ist dieser gekaufte aus Plastikstäben.


----------



## Knipser (6. Juni 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich habe einfach den Plastik __ Reiher umgelegt, ohne Kanone ￼￼9mmAnhang anzeigen 225191
> Auf jeden Fall ist ein Besuch zwecks Paarung nicht mehr gegeben.


Keine schlechte Idee, hoffentlich hilfts. Gruß,  Willi


----------

